# custom rod for trip...



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

i will build u a custom rod labor free if u take me on ur boat fishing anywhere inshore or offshore or even bass fishing


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep an eye on the need a ride section of the forum. We were actually lookin for someone to go offshore yesterday.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

we're goin saturday and have room.


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

im down but i have to work at 5pm do u think we would be back


----------

